# Niedersächsischer Fischerprüfungs-Ausweis in NRW



## Salivan (3. März 2016)

Hallo

Nach meinem Umzug nach NRW habe ich wieder meinen Fischerprüfungs-Ausweis ausgegraben. Nun meine Frage ist dieser in NRW gültig oder wie verhält sich das? Kann/Muss man diesen umschreiben ? Muss dieser dann auch alle 5 Jahre verlängert werden?

Petri Heil
Timo


----------



## GandRalf (3. März 2016)

*AW: Niedersächsischer Fischerprüfungs-Ausweis in NRW*

Der Prüfungsnachweis ist grundsätzlich gültig. (Ich glaube in fast allen Bundesländern -gab es da nicht etwas mit den Bayern?)
Du wirst dir aber bei Wohnsitz in NRW einen neuen Fischereischein (1- oder 5 jährig) besorgen müssen.
Dazu wird das Prüfungszeugnis zur Vorlage gefordert.#6


----------

